# Giant schnauzer any one working them?



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I saw a vid of a pretty cool Schnauzer and thought "I don't know much about Schnauzers" any one working them? Anyone know much about Pedigrees? Lines? Breeders, might wanna try one out some time and thought now would be a good time to start learning.

Thanks

Here's the vid by the way, just looks lie a nice solid dog with a cool work ethic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGd30QSrFU


----------



## Robert Young (May 22, 2014)

My teammate on our HRD unit has 2 Giants. They are TOP DOGS! Awesome search dogs. They are the first Giants I have been around and I am quite impressed. When working, while socialble to human and K9, they are all about business and aloof to all but their handler. They will allow other handlers to work them though. Off duty they are amazingly friendly and loveable. They are also very protective of their handler and both also have their TD's among other things and are great tracking/trailing dogs. Awesome dogs. Very intelligent too. Hard working and have great stamina. Will work all day and don't seem to require much rest. Checkout Corrections Working Dog Max:
https://youtu.be/xVcKJZ9vK_A
https://youtu.be/OZ-6PAY7Ahc


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sounds like a couple of great dogs.

can you give an example of why you said the dogs you saw were also very protective of their handler ?
.... because you stated a lot of qualities and traits that are usually not lumped together when someone says a dog is "very protective of its handler"

the only thing i could think of is that maybe the owner also does a protection sport with these dogs ?? i didn't think that was very common with a search dog


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. From what I have gathered from friends/connections they appear to be good solid dogs, not fast and flashy like Mals maybe but generally solid. This sounds very appealing to me. Amazing how they have managed to get under my radar for so long really.


----------



## Robert Young (May 22, 2014)

rick smith said:


> sounds like a couple of great dogs.
> 
> can you give an example of why you said the dogs you saw were also very protective of their handler ?
> .... because you stated a lot of qualities and traits that are usually not lumped together when someone says a dog is "very protective of its handler"
> ...


Sorry for not being clear-you are exactly right-it was muddled. Anyway they are very social dogs,both have their CGC as well, and they are totally neutral to everyone human and K9 when they work. Work is the only thing they got on their mind when searching or tracking. They are very friendly otherwise as you would expect SAR dogs to be. However, I arrived early one morning at the handlers home unannounced and I will just say I am very glad they recognized me as a friend before it was too late! At first I couldn't see them; they detected me very early; but I sure heard them coming and it was very clear that I would never have got close to the handler. Since then I have been over in the handlers home with them when someone arrives and I was able to see it from from the inside so to speak. The handler has no worries about the perimiter being violated. They are so typically friendly and social that I was surprised at how they so seemlessly morphed into protection mode. There is no doubt they would go there if need be at anytime. Just proves that still water runs deep. Like I said they were the first Giant's I have interacted with at any level and I didn't know what to expect. Now I know that while they may SEEM to be Golden Retriever friendly on the surface there IS a genuine working dog inside that will rise to any ocassion.  I just really like them. These 2 are awesome-a terrific nose and they know their job and can clear an area magnificently- and I have always admired their tracking. From what I hear thats not a surprise. I know one of the Sheriff's Depts here in KY had some that also excelled. I personally handle a mal but I do admire the Giant's. There is 1 drawback IMO that I will mention in the spirit of being forthright- the Giant's need to be groomed, really groomed. In wilderness work the briars and cockleburrs etc tend to ball up in their fur too. But thats a small price to pay for an awesome dog.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I bred the Giant " Action" and sold it to McCracken Co.Ky Sheriffs Dept.
He was a very tough patrol dog, and was killed during a drug bust. 
Garrett ferguson taylors, SC is the man to call for serious DDR old style Giants.


----------

